# خلفيات ..أسبوع الالام وهمية ...بجد هتعجبكم..



## FADY_TEMON (12 أبريل 2009)

مجموعة من تصميمي ولم أخلص تاني هحملهم
















​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 أبريل 2009)

*حلوين اوى يا فادى
تسلم ايدك 
فى انتظار الباقى بقى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أبريل 2009)

حلوين كتيييييييييييييييير
ميرسى يا فادى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أبريل 2009)

روووووووعه يا فادى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررسى على الخلفيات
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## god love 2011 (13 أبريل 2009)

_واووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووين اووووووووووووووووووووى
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
وكل سنه وانت طيب_​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 أبريل 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *حلوين اوى يا فادى
> تسلم ايدك
> فى انتظار الباقى بقى
> ربنا يباركك​*



مرسي بنت العذرا ...والباقي قادم
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> حلوين كتيييييييييييييييير
> ميرسى يا فادى​



العفو كوكو ...ويارب يكونو عجبوكي
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> روووووووعه يا فادى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



مرسي كوكو على مرورك ...
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 أبريل 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> _واووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووين اووووووووووووووووووووى
> تسلم ايدك
> وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
> ...



العفو سيمو الصور بتاعت توقيعك حلوة برده ...
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 أبريل 2009)

روووووووووووووعة حلوين جداااااااا​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 أبريل 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> روووووووووووووعة حلوين جداااااااا​



مرسي فراشة ...مكاريوس بونبوناية خالص ...ربنا يخليهولك
​


----------



## kalimooo (15 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا fady_temon

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رائع يا fady_temon
> 
> شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يباركك


مرسي كليمو..دايماً رافع من معنوياتي
​


----------



## SALVATION (16 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير فادى
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كتييير فادى
> تسلم ايدك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



مرسي توني ..يسوع يبارك حياتك أنت​


----------



## maro_12 (16 أبريل 2009)

حلوين جدا يا fady_temon


----------



## ramy saba (16 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى أوى على الصور 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (16 أبريل 2009)

حلويييييييييين يا فادى
ربنا يباركك اخى​


----------



## lovely dove (16 أبريل 2009)

حلووووووووووووووين قوووووووووي يافادي تسلم ايدك
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> حلووووووووووووووين قوووووووووي يافادي تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يعوض تعبك



مرسي ميمي ..على مشاركتك ومرورك اللي بنفس لون كلامك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 أبريل 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> حلويييييييييين يا فادى
> ربنا يباركك اخى​



مرسي على مرورك يا باشا ....
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 أبريل 2009)

maro_12 قال:


> حلوين جدا يا fady_temon



مرسي مارو على مرورك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 أبريل 2009)

ramy saba قال:


> ميرسى أوى على الصور
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك



العفو ..رامي ...على مرورك
​


----------



## just member (18 أبريل 2009)

*صور رائعة شكرا اكتير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**


----------



## king (18 أبريل 2009)

لك كل قوة ومجد الى الابد امين


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 أبريل 2009)

صور رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااا فادى ربنا يباركك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *صور رائعة شكرا اكتير*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> **



مرسي يا باشا على مرورك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 أبريل 2009)

king قال:


> لك كل قوة ومجد الى الابد امين



مرسي كينج على مرورك​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (18 أبريل 2009)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> صور رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااا فادى ربنا يباركك




مرسي مرسي مرسي ..شكلهم عجبوكي ...أنتظري موضوعي الجديد يا قمر
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا غالى
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (18 أبريل 2011)

*تسلم الأيادى
روعه جدا يا غالى
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ارووجة (19 أبريل 2011)

حلوين كتير
الرب يباركك


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2011)

*حلوين يا فادى ربنا يكون معاك *
*وبركة الاسبوع المقدس  *
*تحميك*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 أبريل 2011)

حلوين يا فادي 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## marcelino (19 أبريل 2011)

*حلووووووين اوى
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 أبريل 2011)

*الف شكر

ربنا يباركك

+++
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 يونيو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> 
> ...



ميرسي يا راجل يا أمير ..علي أيه
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *تسلم الأيادى
> روعه جدا يا غالى
> الرب يباركك​*


ميرسي يا أبويا نورت الموضوع ..أكتر مهو منور ..​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 يونيو 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> حلوين كتير
> الرب يباركك



يا ااااااا اااا ااا ه أوجا ..واحشاني يا شيخة ..أخيراً ..أنتا موجود وبترد ..
علي فكرة مفتقدكم كلكم
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 يونيو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> *حلوين يا فادى ربنا يكون معاك *
> *وبركة الاسبوع المقدس  *
> *تحميك*​


ميرسي يا ج و ن ..منور الموضوع يا حبيب قلبي
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 يونيو 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> حلوين يا فادي
> تسلم ايدك



تسلمي وتعيشي ...نورتي الموضوع يا قمر
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *حلووووووين اوى
> *​



مارو منور ..عامل أيه يا باااااشا
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> شكرا يا غالى
> الرب يباركك


العفو نورت الموضوع حبيبي
​


----------

